# Getting a collar on cat



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a Siamese cross who was really timid and shy when I first got her. She has now come out her shell with me but hides when other are around until she has many meetings with them before becoming comfortable around them. I am moving home and want to put a collar on her incase she gets out before hand but she is petrified of them! even the look of one sends her off in a shot!!! Ive tryed taking the bell off hiding it behind my back and slyly pulling it out and putting it on but shes clever and sences what im upto and bolts across the room and doesnt show until she is out her huff!

She hates the vets and is a complete NIGHTMARE when she goes, hissing swiping and biting the vet so much that she is petrified of her lol. She hates men also as she was neglected when she was with the last owner. Ive asked for her to be micro chipped but the vet wants her to be put to sleep to save her stress??? but I would also like to put a collar on just to distinguish her from the other cats when she eventually goes out if she even wants too lol.

Any tips?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

surely the mere fact that she is siamese will distinguish her from other cats? Why deliberately put a noose around her neck. Perhaps she is objecting because she knows it might end up killing her?


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

very helpful^^

have you tried different types of collars? trying a few different ones may get her used to having one on, or maybe put it on for a couple of mins per day and taking it off again, slowly increasing the amount of time she has it on?


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

I know you have said she has 'issues' with the vet, but one trip and a lifetime wearing a chip, will save a lot of collar hassle.plus, collars are not the safest things to be putting on a cat. Have you tried a really mild sedative such as 1 acp, to get her in a more 'relaxed' state before the vet?


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> surely the mere fact that she is siamese will distinguish her from other cats? Why deliberately put a noose around her neck. Perhaps she is objecting because she knows it might end up killing her?


 
Such a nice person! someone asks for advice not a roasting!

my kittens collar has a safety clasp thingy, so he wont get strangled, but the chippings a good idea,

i love siamese!

: victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Unfortunately cats stress very easily and Siamese are not the hardiest of breeds, whether she's a cross or not.

Thalie is right - maybe it might be better to put her to sleep and get her chipped and then she's protected (hopefully) for a lifetime. Collars can be removed by people and collars can strangle cats, or trap their forelegs and cause horrific injuries. You have to weigh up the pros and cons.

BTW is roasting the new word on this forum??? :whistling2:


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

think of it in this way - 10minutes of hissiness and a chip will result in a lifetime of not having to repeat the above each time your siamese loses a collar..on a more serious note, if she gets lost/stolen, i would be a lot happier knowing my cat was chipped, and did not only have a disposable collar as a means of i.d...


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

feorag said:


> BTW is roasting the new word on this forum??? :whistling2:


 First one that came to mind :lol2:
i was basically saying "don't be rude"

:lol2:

i think the new word should be swashbuckle


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

A lot of vets wont prescribe sedatives for cats as they can go either way hyper or calm

Have you tried her on the non prescription sedative Zyklene, people have had really good results using this.
I too would go with an ID chip, maybe talk more to your vet and perhaps pay for a home visit and have it done at home. Its a quick 2 minute procedure so without the stress of travelling to the vets she may be able to cope
Heres a link to Zylkene http://www.buyzylkene.co.uk/

Also

*<H1 class=ja50-ce-title>Effect of alpha-casozepine (Zylkene) on anxiety in cats*



*Abstract *

The putative effects of a tryptic bovine αs1-casein hydrolysate on anxious disorders in cats was investigated. This product is known as alpha-casozepine and patented under the name of Zylkene (Ingredia, Arras, France). Within veterinary practices, 34 cats were recruited by certified behaviorist surgeons. This 56-day trial against placebo showed the statistically positive effect of this product in the management of anxious disorders such as social phobias in cats. Global score, as well as different items (fear of strangers, contact with familiars, general fears, fear-related aggressions, autonomic disorders), were all significantly improved by the use of this natural decapeptide.


</H1>


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Then surely you should just say "don't be rude". Personally, I don't think a straight, honest, if blunt answer constitutes a "roasting" by any stretch of the imagination!

I think enough nasty stuff has been said on this forum due to the accusations of roasting.

But sorry can't see Fenwoman as a "swashbuckler" somehow! :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> Such a nice person! someone asks for advice not a roasting!
> 
> my kittens collar has a safety clasp thingy, so he wont get strangled, but the chippings a good idea,
> 
> ...


 No roasting today, the rayburn went out last night.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

feorag said:


> Then surely you should just say "don't be rude". Personally, I don't think a straight, honest, if blunt answer constitutes a "roasting" by any stretch of the imagination!
> 
> I think enough nasty stuff has been said on this forum due to the accusations of roasting.
> 
> But sorry can't see Fenwoman as a "swashbuckler" somehow! :lol2:


 I very rarely even wear swashes, but if I did, they'd be the sort you buckle. I cannot abide sloppy swashes falling down around your knees several times a day.:blush:
I always make sure I have clean swashes on if I go to the doctor though.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

feorag said:


> Then surely you should just say "don't be rude". Personally, I don't think a straight, honest, if blunt answer constitutes a "roasting" by any stretch of the imagination!


it could be seen as a blunt answer but as NO advice relating to the OP asking for "any tips" was given, i and im sure many would see it as rude


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So what's your problem with my comment then?? If someone thinks someone else is being rude, then they should say so!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

panther_87k said:


> it could be seen as a blunt answer but as NO advice relating to the OP asking for "any tips" was given, i and im sure many would see it as rude


 
Lots of us know Fenny and her ways so for the people who dont know this lovely down to earth lady I will translate her post.

"I wouldnt advise putting a collar on your cat as they can be dangerous and cause injury or even death. Perhaps she knows this which is why she wont let you do it"

Now can you see the good advice she offered?


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Lots of us know Fenny and her ways so for the people who dont know this lovely down to earth lady I will translate her post.
> 
> "I wouldnt advise putting a collar on your cat as they can be dangerous and cause injury or even death. Perhaps she knows this which is why she wont let you do it"
> 
> Now can you see the good advice she offered?


then why couldnt she say this in the first place? it would have been alot more polite to the OP


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I know Fenwoman is more than capable of taking care of herself, but does every post she makes now have to be nitpicked and bitched about??

I agreed with what she said - collars can be downright dangerous and I saw the advice there, all you saw was a rude comment.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

panther_87k said:


> then why couldnt she say this in the first place? it would have been alot more polite to the OP


 
Because this is Fenny`s way. She dresses nothing up, she says what she thinks and unless you know her like a lot of us do you will take it as an insult. Fenny rocks:2thumb:


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

panther_87k said:


> then why couldnt she say this in the first place? it would have been alot more polite to the OP


agree totally with you. least there are some helpful people on here instead of just wanting to have a go at peoples every move. shame really.

lou? still go for micro chipping its a real peace of mind to be honest. but try what panther said about the collars too. worth a go x


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

palomine said:


> agree totally with you. least there are some helpful people on here instead of just wanting to have a go at peoples every move. shame really.
> 
> lou? still go for micro chipping its a real peace of mind to be honest. but try what panther said about the collars too. worth a go x


thankyou, someone who is not part of the "cliche"


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

panther_87k said:


> thankyou, someone who is not part of the "cliche"


that i definately dont wanna be hahaha i'd be ashamed to have that attitude for people asking help


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

feorag said:


> I know Fenwoman is more than capable of taking care of herself, but does every post she makes now have to be nitpicked and bitched about??
> 
> I agreed with what she said - collars can be downright dangerous and I saw the advice there, all you saw was a rude comment.


so surely the OP and other OP's in other threads may take her "advice" as a rude comment too? therefore she would then not be helping at all


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm not part of a clique at all! I'm just a person in my own right, who doesn't look negatively at everything that is being said and doesn't have a persecution complex if someone says something critical about me and then start moaning to all and sundry about people on here being bitchy!

And as far as the cat is concered, I would have severe reservations about forcing a cat to wear a collar. Whether this cat is only a half Siamese, Siamese are intelligent cats and they don't forget things. If Lou is trying to build a relationship with her cat and she forces it to wear a collar it could ruin any attempt to get her cat's trust.


----------



## KoopaTheBoa (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello OP!

I have a siamese cross too! He was the same going to the vets the first few times but he eventually calmed down.

As it happens, my little guy is chipped and he wears a collar. The collar cost £2.89 from the vets. It was one that the vets recommended - the ones with the safety catches.

The way the vet got it on him was to get me to distract him with some little treats and once he was settled she just popped the collar on.

:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fenwoman is extremely helpful and very knowledgable too.
A lot of people on this forum ask for advice then get annoyed when its not what they want to hear so I really dont know why they bother asking for advice in the first place
Nobody is the same and difference of opinions will always be seen thats what forums are about.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

feorag said:


> I'm not part of a clique at all! I'm just a person in my own right, who doesn't look negatively at everything that is being said and doesn't have a persecution complex if someone says something critical about me and then start moaning to all and sundry about people on here being bitchy!


funny that because im sure that i have never read a single comment from you where you have even in the slightest disagreed with fenwoman


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

panther_87k said:


> thankyou, someone who is not part of the "cliche"


There is no cliche. Nor clique either. As Shell and Feorag said, it's the way I am and the way I talk in real life. I don't 'do' PC or prettifying up my words. I just say it. 
If you stick around for long enough on here, you'll get to know me better and understand me a bit. Heck, when I first came on, I think both Shell and Eilleen really didn't like me at all because of my bluntness.
It makes zero difference to me whether you like me or not but you should not go seeing insult where none is intended. If I was to insult you, there would be no doubt on the matter and I would end up with an infraction.
Instead, I just sit here, all mellow and friendly and try to offer advice or help as I see fit, either on the open forum, or via PM.


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

my daughter had several 'attacks' all over a few pics she put up of our beloved cats. we couldnt care if they were tartan wi polka dots lol but hey we aint all bad.

this advice was wanted from a friend of mine and i would like to have seen sensible advice given.

thankfully there are a few of us still out there who care how others will feel.


----------



## KoopaTheBoa (Mar 4, 2009)

palomine said:


> my daughter had several 'attacks' all over a few pics she put up of our beloved cats. we couldnt care if they were tartan wi polka dots lol but hey we aint all bad.
> 
> this advice was wanted from a friend of mine and i would like to have seen sensible advice given.
> 
> thankfully there are a few of us still out there who care how others will feel.


 :cheers::no1:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well that shows how little you know and how little research you've done before you passed that comment!! I have crossed swords with Fenwoman in the past, as Shell has too! I've been furious with her about comments she has passed on threads.

However, over the years (not weeks!!!!) I've come to see someone who cares about the animals and will always put them first and that's what's more important to me!!

And as far as this thread and the other one about the cat's eye - I saw a straight, honest answer to benefit the cat.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> There is no cliche. Nor clique either.


here we go with pointing out peoples spelling again! i will admit it is a word i dont have to write/type very often, or even say for that matter, therefore, there is no reason to point out my spelling mistakes. i could do the exact same thing to you,i have noticed a few of them, but i am not that petty


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

palomine said:


> my daughter had several 'attacks' all over a few pics she put up of our beloved cats. we couldnt care if they were tartan wi polka dots lol but hey we aint all bad.
> 
> this advice was wanted from a friend of mine and i would like to have seen sensible advice given.
> 
> thankfully there are a few of us still out there who care how others will feel.


Oh please!!! I'm not even going to waste my time answering this one.

Sensible advice is being given - where are you seeing someone having a go at your friend??? 

Why come on a public forum if you can't deal with someone who sees things differently to you? Everyone is different. And between you and panther you're wasting half this thread moaning again!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im my own person too and when I give advice its taken from my knowledge of breeding, keeping and rescuing cats for the past 30 years
Cats are mainly my thing but I have good knowledge of dogs too. You make us sound like sheep that all follow when one person makes a comment. You are completely wrong and are obviously one of the new lynch mob that seems to show its face so much now.
I, like other people have strong views on things and I will have my say regardless of others opinions.If I agree thats fine but if I dont I say so


----------



## KoopaTheBoa (Mar 4, 2009)

When the OP comes back she is going to love this!

:whistling2:


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

if i were part of the "lynch mob" as you call it, there are may other threads i would have posted on


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, and I feel sorry for her having to read through all this cr*p, just because people perceive bluntness as someone criticising!!!


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

i agree we ARE all entitled to our own opinions. but there are polite ways to go about things. thats all i'm saying.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

KoopaTheBoa said:


> When the OP comes back she is going to love this!
> 
> :whistling2:


 
Yes she will be furious when she sees that you and your cronies have been at it again


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

palomine said:


> i agree we ARE all entitled to our own opinions. but there are polite ways to go about things. thats all i'm saying.


agreed!: victory:


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> Yes, and I feel sorry for her having to read through all this cr*p, just because people perceive bluntness as someone criticising!!!



trust me she'll just laugh at some of this


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Yes she will be furious when she sees that you and your cronies have been at it again


if you knew me at all you would realise that i had never spoken to any of these people before last night, so i am hardly one of the "cronies"


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

panther_87k said:


> if you knew me at all you would realise that i had never spoken to any of these people before last night, so i am hardly one of the "cronies"



haha i only spoke to you as such today.....are we a mob now panther???


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

:jump: oooooh ooooh pick me! pick me! i wanna be in!


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

well to me "mob" is just shorthand for mobile telephone, maybe we could be a "crew" instead:lol2:


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

quadrapop said:


> :jump: oooooh ooooh pick me! pick me! i wanna be in!


only if you promise to be nice and kind remember


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

panther_87k said:


> well to me "mob" is just shorthand for mobile telephone, maybe we could be a "crew" instead:lol2:


cool.....the CONSIDERATE CREW LOL


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Well that shows how little you know and how little research you've done before you passed that comment!! I have crossed swords with Fenwoman in the past, as Shell has too! I've been furious with her about comments she has passed on threads.
> 
> However, over the years (not weeks!!!!) I've come to see someone who cares about the animals and will always put them first and that's what's more important to me!!
> 
> And as far as this thread and the other one about the cat's eye - I saw a straight, honest answer to benefit the cat.


 

Well said Eileen:no1:


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

:gasp: huuuuuh? you can do that on rfuk?????


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

quadrapop said:


> :gasp: huuuuuh? you can do that on rfuk?????


do what? be considerate? im not sure its allowed but i do it anyway coz im a rebel:lol2:


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

only sometimes. just not in a cat post lol


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

panther_87k said:


> do what? be considerate? im not sure its allowed but i do it anyway coz im a rebel:lol2:


ooooh you bad person you haha


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

:cheers:eace:


----------



## KoopaTheBoa (Mar 4, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Yes she will be furious when she sees that you and your cronies have been at it again


I didnt say anything apart from what happened with regards to my kitten and his similar situation.

:gasp:

I dont have any cronies - infact the only person on this forum that i speak to with any regularity is never in this part.


----------



## blazingtortoise (Feb 7, 2008)

Might the collar issues go back to her previous owner? If she's carried on the man hatred and collar aversion might be there too. Is she fussy about you touching her neck anyway?

I'd agree that getting the chip done is the best thing but you can also get stretchy collars with a sort of quick release clip in case they get caught. Just try out the clips on the ones in the shop and see how hard/easy they are to release.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

blazingtortoise said:


> Might the collar issues go back to her previous owner? If she's carried on the man hatred and collar aversion might be there too. Is she fussy about you touching her neck anyway?
> 
> I'd agree that getting the chip done is the best thing but you can also get stretchy collars with a sort of quick release clip in case they get caught. Just try out the clips on the ones in the shop and see how hard/easy they are to release.


perfectly sensible advice with no sarcasm or rudeness, well done you

i agree with what you have said


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

i'm sure she will be on later to answer these details asked. will be interesting to find out her cats past.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

palomine said:


> i'm sure she will be on later to answer these details asked. will be interesting to find out her cats past.


and to see if she planned to use a collar as a noose:crazy:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

panther_87k said:


> perfectly sensible advice with no sarcasm or rudeness, well done you
> 
> i agree with what you have said


For goodness sake!! There has been no sarcasm or rudeness offered to the OP in the advice that has been given.

And what's been going on for the last 2 pages! Just rubbish! No advice whatsoever for the OP.

The first posts were giving advice, then the mud slinging started and filled the thread full of rubbish!! 6 pages with what amounts to less than 2 giving advice to the OP!

I'm not wasting my time on here, but Lou if you want to pm me for any help regarding the fact that Siamese are different to other breeds, I'll happily try to help.


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

panther_87k said:


> and to see if she planned to use a collar as a noose:crazy:


now i'm p*****g myself laughing. well done you lol


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

i have given advice


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

panther_87k said:


> and to see if she planned to use a collar as a noose:crazy:


And I see nothing to laugh about when advice is given that a cat can be trapped and hung by its collar! You really are a very sad person to make a joke about something like that!


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

panther_87k said:


> i have given advice


good advice too


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

she did not give advice that could be taken on board, it was masked by the way in which it was written, others have agreed with this. i do not find the idea of a cat hanging itself with its collar amusing but that is not what was written


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

there are so many safety collars out there highly recommended and SAFE


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

it is up to the owner whether they use a collar or a chip or both. she knows the risks as is a very sensible person and was only asking advice re her cat being so nervous of it.

I also should know as i vet nursed long enough and seen cats with legs through collars and seen the long term treatment needed. but there are millions of cats wearing collars safely too.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/146501-collars-cats-2.html

first page is a post about a cat with a safety collar that got trapped in a tree because the collar didn't open.

Second page, a post about a cat that got its leg trapped in the collar.

The point was that the cat is afraid of wearing a collar, so forcing it may not be the answer. Siamese are different, there's no doubt about that and if you haven't owned one, then you can't know what would be the right approach.


----------



## KoopaTheBoa (Mar 4, 2009)

feorag said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/146501-collars-cats-2.html
> 
> first page is a post about a cat with a safety collar that got trapped in a tree because the collar didn't open.
> 
> ...


I have to agree there. 

I would be interested to know its past too. i have had mine since a kitten so there was no owner history. If the cat really is terrified of the collar then get it chipped.

Mine is half siamese and they really are quite different. Feorag and Shell have both advised me about how different it is having a part siamese, for which i am gratefull.

Out of interest...... If the cat is terrified of cats boxes etc, would the vet do a home visit? Its really straight forward getting the chip done. Im sure it would cost more, but if kitty feels more comfortable in her own home maybe it would be better? If the vets do it that is.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The other issue is the cat is very timid so she would have to be forcefully held to allow Lou to get a collar on her in the first place.This would undo all the trust that she has built up with the cat which Im sure she doesnt want to do
After being involved in cat rescue for many years we have seen some horrendous injuries to jaws and armpits that have taken months to heal
I really dont like collars in general but if they must be worn the breakaway ones are the best


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> The other issue is the cat is very timid so she would have to be forcefully held to allow Lou to get a collar on her in the first place.This would undo all the trust that she has built up with the cat which Im sure she doesnt want to do
> After being involved in cat rescue for many years we have seen some horrendous injuries to jaws and armpits that have taken months to heal
> I really dont like collars in general but if they must be worn the breakaway ones are the best


we agree at last lol. seriously a very good quality safety collar is the answer if they must be worn. i have mine chipped rather than collars but they are indoor cats. if they were out i would i think go for a good quality safety collar too fitted correctly which a lot of people don't actually know how to do.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

no one has told her to force the cat into a collar. in fact i offered a very good method in order to gently coerce her into wearing one if it had to be worn


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

panther_87k said:


> no one has told her to force the cat into a collar. in fact i offered a very good method in order to gently coerce her into wearing one if it had to be worn


sorry not the forcing collar bit. knew you didnt say that.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

palomine said:


> sorry not the forcing collar bit. knew you didnt say that.


thats ok, your not the person it was aimed at: victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That would be me, would it?

The OP said the cat is petrified of collars - not frightened, but petrified!!

Your advice of "_trying a few different ones may get her used to having one on, or maybe put it on for a couple of mins per day and taking it off again, slowly increasing the amount of time she has it on?"_ would be forcing the cat when the owner is still trying to build up trust with the cat. 

Even gentle persuasion of something that a cat is petrified of can break down its trust and be a backward step, without putting Siamese into that mixture!

Can I ask how many cats you have and how long have you owned them - and that doesn't mean when you were a child.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

no you cannot ask as i do not wish to discuss my life with you, i am here, or was here originally to give advice to the OP, she wanted tips on how she could possibly get her cat to wear a collar temporarily, that is what i gave

i am not telling her to get the cat into a headlock and chuck a collar on any old how now am i?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

When Fiddle got ran over and was taken to the vet the vet told me not to use collars, even the quick release one's as they are dangerous for cats to wear. He recommended that we get our cats micro chipped, as the first thing they do is scan them. 

Why are there loads of people in this section all of a sudden when they've never been in here before? :gasp: trying to cause upset and generally being very childish and bitchy, with nothing better to do!


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

i have been in this section before, just chose not to post. yes collars can be dangerous but that is not always the case, the OP just wanted tips on trying to get her cat to wear a collar as a temporary measure so i dont see it as a problem


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

you've been a member on here since February and a third of your post count is made up from posts you have made in the last 24 hrs :gasp:


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

so, i like to read up first before i post, is that a problem. also i have been having general conversations with people in that time too


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

does it really matter how many posts have been made? we agree with people in life and we disagree with people in life. we get on with some we clash with some. we all have opinions and as asked by shifty to share some advice and experiences.

if its a case of not being on this section a lot...do you blame us? it really is coming across as a have a go at folk section.

really off putting.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

If the cat is terrified of having a collar on, even the process of getting the collar on would be stressful and traumatic to the cat. It's a shame the dragons didn't invest on those collars that were on there last week or the week before, I think that could have been quite handy, it was like a spring 
[edit] I think this might be the one actually HappyCat Collars -....Make Sure your cat NEVER gets caught!
Course I can't comment from experience of using them, but on paper at least they sounded quite effective, don't have to fasten them and if the cat gets stuck it will just fall off.

Probably already tried this but have you tried putting it on her whilst she's asleep? 

To be honest i'm not a great fan of collars anymore, and I have to admit that thread Eileen(I think) posted earlier is part of the reason why. We never had any accidents with our old cats but the fact others had and quite a few scared the bejesus out of me. Libby is just microchipped now. Though admittedly she's just a house cat. 

In regards to being sedated for the chip Lou, that's exactley what my vets did. I wanted her chipping when I took her for her vaccinations but he said he wouldn't do it whilst she was awake due to the risk of stress, so he did it whilst she was being spayed.


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

baby noah is getting chipped at home or under anaesthetic whilst getting castrated. totally agree with chipping. never seen these new collars. will have a look though.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

palomine said:


> baby noah is getting chipped at home or under anaesthetic whilst getting castrated. totally agree with chipping. never seen these new collars. will have a look though.


I'm pretty sure those are the ones off dragons den, I've looked around teh site for better pictures to demonstrate them and can't see them though  I'll see if it's still on iplayer and find what minute/episode if so :lol2:

[edit] http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00lrt5x/Dragons_Den_Series_7_Episode_1/ about 42 minutes in, not the best pitch in the world but i thought the collar had potential


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

its like anything.... totally new 'inventions' are taken causciously till someone says " they're fantastic try it" lol. can see the workings in it to be honest though.


----------



## blazingtortoise (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd been thinking about that cat collar on dragons den too!


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

they sound like a really good idea! not sure about the ones with all the little beads on but a great concept- lets hope someone takes a chance on them and they go into production.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

panther_87k said:


> do what? be considerate? im not sure its allowed but i do it anyway coz im a rebel:lol2:


:lol2: when I think of a rebel I never imagine a Mr Nice who insists on people being ultra polite so as not to cause offence.

I can't imagine someone like James Dean insisting that his biker buddies said 'please' before they robbed someone, or asking someone politely to hand over their belongings.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

it was sarcasm hence :lol2: at the end:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive ony just got in after a night at the Sanctuary and I cant believe this is still going on :lol2:


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

only because others wont let it drop, the last few posts of mine on here were only as replies to existing posts


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh my what a thread! lol, Forgot to check it out last night and when I noticed it had 88 replies I thought wow alota views but most are just remarks to each other!!lol.

ANYWAYS I have 3 cats 2 of which are micro chipped and wear SAFETY collars, reason I wanted to put a collar on 'mr biggles' my siamese cross is because when I move home they will have the choice to go out once they have settled, although I dont think mr b will want to go out as she is timid I thought about putting a collar on incase she got lost and someone had spotted her which would help idenifiy her, as she is extemely shy around everyone bar myself it would make it easier for me to know if it was her. 

But after reading this post, ive decided to leave the collar and get her chipped


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sounds a good idea to me, to be honest. The point is that collars can be taken off, chips can't, so there's no guarantee if she got lost that a collar would get her back, sadly.

Then again there's no guarantee that a chip would either - if the 'finder' decided to keep her, but the chip would have the better success I feel. :2thumb:


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

I doubt anyone would have the patience to keep her she isnt the friend list cat and im gathering if someone wanted to keep a cat they would want one that was friendly!

here she is


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh, she's beautiful and I can see the Siamese/Oriental in her!

She might still come around if you are patient, which was why I was against you persevering with a collar at the moment. It's very much a Siamese/Oriental trait to _love_ to be around people, so it's in her, maybe she just needs to get to trust you.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeh she is very loving and has by far made a vast improvement since I got her, for 2 weeks I didnt even see her from hiding, now she follows me around the house and is always talking away in her funny voice lol. 

Siamese cats are a small built cat arent they? she eats constantly but is very slender and dainty, she has a white line down her thigh were she had a nervous lick and she had no hair but it has grown all back but white!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

She's got a gorgeous face!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

shiftylou said:


> Siamese cats are a small built cat arent they? she eats constantly but is very slender and dainty, she has a white line down her thigh were she had a nervous lick and she had no hair but it has grown all back but white!


Yes they are and although my Luna is now a proper fatty (courtesy sadly of regular steroids!:sad they should be a slender cat with fine limbs and small feet. Unfortunately damaged skin can tend to grow white hair - even Siamese that have been spayed can show a dark patch over the scar.

Keep us informed of how she gets on when you move. She's gonna be very worried at first at another strange house, but I'm sure she'll settle when she realises you're still in it!


----------

